# Rescued----Beautiful purebred male in high kill Greenville SC shelter



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Can anyone down in the carolinas contact the rescues in the area--maybe they can do something?

SJ


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I emailed 3 of the SC golden rescues.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Contact midlands if you already haven't.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Yup, Contact Midlands!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll pull and transport if needed.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm available for transport as well. I hope one of the SC rescues can get him.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

What shelter is he in?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm not positive, I just know it's in Greenville. I have to wait until I get home at lunch to check my email.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am sure I emailed Midlands, but it was late last night and I was really tired. I only know that I emailed three SC rescues. I haven't heard back from any of them.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm pretty sure there's only 3: Foothills, Midlands, and Greatful Goldens of the Low Country.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't think I emailed Midlands, so I just did.

Here is the text at the beginning of the email:

*If you cannot see the pictures, please, go to:*​ *www.Noahs-Arks.net and click on the Greenville tab.*​ *Please email us at **[email protected]*​ *We may have transport available—just ask*​ *When you reply to confirm dogs, please include in your email what rescue you are with. This saves us a lot of time because we currently work with a TON of rescues. Thanks for making it easier for us**!*​ *Beginning November 1, we will no longer be billing for pull fees. Pull fees must be paid at the time of confirming the animal, and at the absolute latest, when the animal is picked up from our shelter. Any animal that has not been paid for will NOT be released. There will be no exceptions. Thank you for your cooperation.*​


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I haven't had a lot of luck with Foothills responding previously. Maybe they will.
the ladies at Midlands don't check their e-mail very often; a phone call would be better.

Mary B. Williams
803-735-0599 (evenings)

I can later this evening if no one else gets in touch with Mary or Barbara. I have Barbara's phone number somewhere in my mess and will find it.

He looks enough like a full golden that I believe they will take him if they have a foster home available.

I don't believe Noah's Ark is a high kill shelter, but I would have to check. He needs a home regardless.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> I haven't had a lot of luck with Foothills responding previously. Maybe they will.
> the ladies at Midlands don't check their e-mail very often; a phone call would be better.
> 
> Mary B. Williams
> ...


You go girl! You have the biggest heart!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

CFGRR received an email from Lexie the Intake Coordinator from AGA-she emailed all the GR Rescues in NC and SC. I'm sure on the groups will come through for him.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I emailed Barb, but haven't heard back from her as of yet. Barb is a foster with Midlands and a member here. She's really good at getting back to me.

I have both of their numbers if you need them Teresa! I see you have Mary's. I owe her a call. Ugh! I contacted both of them via Facebook just now, too.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I just made contact with Barb.


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks Kim for letting me know. Yes I am sure Mary will take this boy since he is a full blooded golden retriever. I will call her now on him and then get back to either Kim or this thread....


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes I just talked to Mary and she said that she will take him. She will call or e-mail you Teresa either tonight or in the morning about pulling him for us (Thank you so much). Thanks so much for letting us know


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

goldengirls&boys said:


> Yes I just talked to Mary and she said that she will take him. She will call or e-mail you Teresa either tonight or in the morning about pulling him for us (Thank you so much). Thanks so much for letting us know


Thank you Barb, Mary, Teresa, & Kim and everyone else. Now lets get him pulled.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am on hold with the Greenville Humane Society/Animal Care Services to find out his status. Okay.... he has not been transferred over to adoption. He is still in the intake portion of the shelter.
I have pm'd Barb to see if I should try to pull him through her rescue, a friend's rescue or as an individual. We shall wait and see ehat advice I get.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Barb, you and Mary are Angels! You keep coming through for these Goldens in need. Tell Mary I said thank you!!!

I'm saying out of this so I don't confuse anyone. Way to Go Teresa!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Teresa, how far is this from you?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Good job guys. I got an email back from Low Country Goldens who said that normally Foothills pulls from this shelter and she forwarded him on to them, but if they didn't get him, they would. So hopefully he is safe all the way around!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I have talked to Barb from Midlands. They are going to contact Foothills GR rescue and make sure they are not taking him.
If foothills does not take him, Midlands will.
I'll update as we progress.:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Too funny!

I also e-mailed Foothills about this guy. At least one other person on this thread did too. How many do you reckon they will get?
How wonderful that we have multiple offers to take him into rescue.

This shelter is only about 15 - 20 miles from my work or home so really no big deal to go by.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

This shelter is only about 15 - 20 miles from my work or home so really no big deal to go by.

Oh, that is good!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I just got an e-mail from Foothills GR rescue. It sounds good for this guy.
Hopefully I will get a confirmation once he is safely pulled from the shelter.

Hi Teresa,

Thanks for the "heads up" on this boy. We're working on it.

Andrea Beeler
Rescue Director
FHGRR


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Great job!! Thanks to everyone who helped get this handsome boy into rescue.


----------



## Midlands Golden Rescue (Nov 15, 2009)

*Old Red dog*

Gang, Barbara called me last night. He is covered any way you look at it. I am waiting to hear back from Cathy at foothills. If they aren't getting hiim, I will. I will get back with you all if we are going to take him so I can get help with pulling and transporting. Give it through today for them to let me know. Then we can move on bailing him. Who ever volunteered to bail this boy...Theresa I think, please send me your phone number in case we need to make arrangements today or tomorrow for Monday. There is no reason to worry about him yet. 

Thanks for all your support.

mary
803-735-0599 :wavey:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Mary, 

It's me Kim, THANK YOU for being there for this boy if he needs you!!!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Midlands Golden Rescue said:


> Gang, Barbara called me last night. He is covered any way you look at it. I am waiting to hear back from Cathy at foothills. If they aren't getting hiim, I will. I will get back with you all if we are going to take him so I can get help with pulling and transporting. Give it through today for them to let me know. Then we can move on bailing him. Who ever volunteered to bail this boy...Theresa I think, please send me your phone number in case we need to make arrangements today or tomorrow for Monday. There is no reason to worry about him yet.
> 
> Thanks for all your support.
> 
> ...


Mary 

Thank you for being there. Did Teresa send you here phone number? If not let me know and I will email it to you.

Kathy


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I was jsut on the phone with Mary an then my cell p[hone hung up on her.

I'll call back and make sure she has my number although it looks like Foothills is going to get him. Midlands is his fallback if needed and I will pull and transport for them if needed. Yes Kathy - it would be at least a 3 hour trip each way. No problem.:

The shelter is aware that a rescue is going to take him and he will be saved one way or another.

Thanks everybody.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

You guys are totally awesome!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I didn't hear from Midlands so I assume Foothills got him.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

An update on Wylie: I'm sure Midlands would appreciate any help possible. HW treatment is expensive. I'm not sure what his other issues are just yet...

Thank you Midlands!

_Wylie was transported from Foothills down to the Midlands vet today._


_Wylie is heartworm positive and has some other issues that will have to be treated. Barb will go and pick him up tomorrow and bring him home for a few days since they are backed up with heartworm treatments at their vets then take him back when they are ready for him. Barb will be fostering him till he is adopted. _


----------

